# adding a subwoofer?



## GraySkies (Feb 6, 2018)

I just finished doing this, as part of a larger stereo project. Just started a thread to document the process. Thread is here:

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/393...cs/235803-major-stereo-upgrade-long-post.html


----------

